# Antennata lionfish



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

I brought my water in to be tested before I went ahead and bought a lionfish and the guy said my water was perfect so I went ahead and purchased an antennata (spelling?) lionfish. The next morning I found him dead with his mouth wide open, really wierd looking. Nothing else in the tank is sick or has dead why would he die so soon? The guy said lionfish are very hardy, what did i do wrong?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Size of tank?
Other inhabitants?
When was tank setup?
EXACT water params? You cannot always count on your LFS.
System? (reef, FO, FOWLR)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You aren't the first person the LFS fooled. I'd recommend buying your own API liquid test kit and test the water yourself. Post the parameters so we'll be able to help you sort your problem.


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

that sucks, 40 bucks down the drain....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm curious what they tested for. Lionfish are very sensitive to pH swings and temperature variations.

Also, how long had the lionfish been at the LFS? It is possible you purchased a fish already stressed from shipment and not prepared for another transition. Marine fish need time to settle into the LFS prior to taking on the stress of another move to another new environment.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes you hit the nail on the head, my lfs told me that they had just gotten him in 2 hrs. ago so he must have been stressed from shipment. They tested for ammonia, ph, and nitrates


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

that sucks bro


----------

